# Charades!



## duckwalk (Mar 30, 2014)

Octavian is in my campsite and I really want him to move in, but I have to play charades with him, so what is the answer to:
On the way in you're : shiver
But afterward you're: Happy glow flower thing that's name I forgot.
?
The answers are:
Sauna.
Bowling alley.
Beach
Amusement Park.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it's sauna because shivering usually means cold.


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Sauna o think


----------



## duckwalk (Mar 30, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> I think it's sauna because shivering usually means cold.



Gah! Thankyou!! It was correct


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't worry, if you lose talk again, you get multiple chances x

- - - Post Merge - - -



duckwalk said:


> Gah! Thankyou!! It was correct


Congrats on Octavian :3


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah sauna but it's already been answered x3


----------



## Delsin (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you Make a new character and go to campsite trick?


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 30, 2014)

Yay! Octavian is cute. Good job!


----------

